# Andorra



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thinking of calling in for a night on the way to the Dordogne. Any advise on a campsite (ACSI if possible) and what to see and do. Also believe prices for tabacco and alcohol are lower there ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

one of our members live out there; can't remember the name:surprise:, maybe he'll be along with details.....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

CLS said:


> Thinking of calling in for a night on the way to the Dordogne. Any advise on a campsite (ACSI if possible) and what to see and do. Also believe prices for tabacco and alcohol are lower there ?


Just remember that on entering France, your vehicle will be searched thoroughly by douane and the fuzz and will apply "French" rules to quantity admissible, don't argue and quote Eu rules, Better to come home via Luxembourg.

tony:wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

bognormike said:


> one of our members live out there; can't remember the name:surprise:, maybe he'll be along with details.....


You're right.......... salomon lives in Andorra, and he is a member.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> You're right.......... salomon lives in Andorra, and he is a member.


that's the one!!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

She, if you dont mind 
There are a few campsites but never used them so cannot vouch. There are tons of wild spots too...just pick a mountain and drive up it.
Alcohol and tabac are very cheap. Limit is 1.5 litres of spirits per person, plus 6 bottles of wine ( but not fizz ..that is instead if spirits ). I assume its 200 cigarettes per person too , but we never bring them so please check.
If you have UK plates you are unlikely to be stopped ( unless you are under 35 and driving an old jalopy ). And there is no point arguing EU rules as we are not in the EU. 
Enjoy.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

If you want a campsite then one at Xixirella looks OK. Past La Massana , on the road to Pal. I have never stayed there but pass it often and it looks smart and well looked after. No clue about ACSI, sorry.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is an excellent campsite in the main city, can't remember the name but on the right as you get to the city from the south. Prices are good and free showers and indoor pool. Walking distance from main shopping area.
Don't expect any bargains in Andorra, they are long gone.
Gerry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

salomon said:


> She, if you dont mind  ..................................................


Sorry ma'am, I hang my head in shame. :frown2:

One of the strengths of the old site was that we could add our gender. Here, we can only add our christian name into the 'signature' box, as I do. 0


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

GerryD said:


> Don't expect any bargains in Andorra, they are long gone.
> Gerry


I have no idea what you pay in the UK these days but in Andorra we pay approx € 8 per ltre for Bombay saphire gin. Whiskey ( grants etc) €5 per litre.
Cigarettes, €3 for 20 . Diesel 85 cents.
Houses are not cheap, I agree, but they are not in the UK either....

So if the above is not a bargain compared to Uk then obviously I know nothing :wink2:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

salomon said:


> I have no idea what you pay in the UK these days but in Andorra we pay approx € 8 per ltre for Bombay saphire gin. Whiskey ( grants etc) €5 per litre.
> Cigarettes, €3 for 20 . Diesel 85 cents.
> Houses are not cheap, I agree, but they are not in the UK either....
> 
> So if the above is not a bargain compared to Uk then obviously I know nothing :wink2:


Hadn't considered any of the above. Not bothered about **** or booze. Diesel is only cheap for as much as you can get in the tank. Andorra used to be cheap for luxury goods, electrical, cameras etc, not any more.
Gerry


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I got a good deal on an MTB at Motocard plus my wife was happy with what she saved buying an ipad and iphone.Here is the bike in Andorra at our favourite wild spot.And we bought Bombay Saphire plus Grey Goose.The campsite at Xixerella is ok but not cheap and not acsi although you do get discount the longer you stay.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

bigtree said:


> she saved buying an ipad and iphone.


Bit of a trek for service repairs. I thought of buying a (good) bike in Spain, but as guys pointed out in a mtb forum it's not worth it to sacrifice the service back-up.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

wug said:


> Bit of a trek for service repairs. I thought of buying a (good) bike in Spain, but as guys pointed out in a mtb forum it's not worth it to sacrifice the service back-up.


Lifetime worldwide warranty on the frame and anything else will be wear and tear,besides that I do visit Andorra frequently.And the Apple products also have worldwide warranty.

I thought of buying a (good) bike, quote

The bike I bought is a very good bike ( GT Xizang Pro Titanium ) Motocard is an excellent shop specialising in motorbike and mountain bike products and clothing.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Andorra is very good for mountain and motor bike stuff. We have Commencal bikes...being good Andorrans 
Apple products are cheaper ( not significantly but still a good buy) and they get the new products far earlier than in France , no clue why.
Recently bought a digital SLR and could not find a better deal anywhere in Europe. And a designer watch was £1000 + cheaper than in LHR duty free. It may not be as " cheap " as it used to be but still has very good prices and a huge choice. Every day goods are still excellent bargains...detergents etc are a tenth of the UK price. 

Next time I see a MH up a mountain, I shall know who it is


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

We called in yesterday and filled up with Diesel @ 0.88 euro per litre , Smirnoff Vodka @ 6.95 euro per litre seen the Vodka as low as 3.60 euro per litre for non branded. Cigarettes Lambert & Butler were 33.00 euros for 200 and Golden Virginia was 59.95 euros for 10 x 50g pouches. Damn site cheaper than we pay back home.

Mark


----------

